# Empire Assistance



## Partybear (Dec 16, 2010)

I am relatively new to fantasy after moving from 40k, I have decided to go with empire and i would like some advice from some more experienced players.
Before i build my state troopers i want to know if swordsmen are worth the additional point compared to Halbadiers as the parent unit? 
Also with the current GW prices im looking at purchasing free companies as my detachments due to the fact you get 20 models instead of 10! (yes i know im cheap! :laugh: )
If you have any advice for me please let me know before i build my battalion box set!!


----------



## Flem (Feb 11, 2011)

Swordmen are a solid choice, for the extra point you get an +1 WS, +1I and you can use yur shield in combat so are more ressilient. Halbadiers form a nice detachment just like Free company do. In the end it's what you like more, the St4 of the halbadiers or the extra attacks from the free company.
The battalion is a good start for any empire army.
-State troop are the heart ad soul of an empire army
-Handgunners are nice for some raged damage
-Great swords are just awsome with their stubborn , 4+as and +2 strenght(even if they always hit last)
-Knights arn't this good in the current edition if you ask me but their speed could give you a nice tactical advantage. And let's not forget having an 1+ AS makes you difficult to kill.

When playing empire i advise you to buy at least one Warrior priest. He aids in your magic defence and can boost himself and other charachters. Ow yeah that's right making a unit inbreakble isn't that bad aswell . Other stuff you might want to get are flagellants as they are unbreakable and have 2 strenght 5 attacks the first turn of combat.

Flem,


----------



## Partybear (Dec 16, 2010)

cool thanks for that swordmen it is, i was hoping you would say them! What do you think about pistoliers becuase i love the idea of them and i would consider taking a unit but i was thinking in a unit of 10


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Pistoliers are quality, and are definately worth a mooj over.

I'm more of a fan of Swords as Detachments, and Halberd Parents, myself. Swords are more expensive, and it requires less to Disrupt the enemy, while not being overly more survivable against enemy heavy infantry like Orcs, Chaos Warriors, Elven Infantry (WL, SM's, PG, BG, EG).


----------



## vulcan666 (Jun 19, 2010)

if you are buying the milita then dont use the halbreds in the empire battilion box, use the swords from that box on the state troops. with the milita box you get halbreds and with the ones in the battilion box you ca neasily assemble 20 halbreds.
if i remember correctly you can also get 10 crosbowmen and 10 archers, heck i am sure you could even get 10 handgunners but of course you would need to buy multiples of the milta box but what you can build from it is better.
i prefer outriders to pistolers but then again i have only used outriders, mostly i like the sound of repeater rifles.


----------



## Flem (Feb 11, 2011)

Outriders and psitoliers are both awsome in the current edition. It depends in what you're looking for in a unit.
Outriders will do alot more ranged damage then pistoliers. Thy have more shots and a better Bs for hitting.Taking one of thise special weapons on your champion is always fun aswell :biggrin:. The disadvantage is they arn't that mobile with their move or fire weapons.
Pistoliers on the other hand are more mobile, so moving 16 inch and then using your pistols. So they benift more from their vanguard move imo because they get a 28 inch moe if you have the first turn, Outriders will use their vanguard to come within range and start shooting.

Flem,


----------



## Partybear (Dec 16, 2010)

Yh i liked the look of Outriders but the cost per model is huge and the stand and shoot plus low armour worried me a little!
I went for the swordsmen and will be buying a milita box set very soon so should be cool. I had my first game with them recently and I was surprised how well my knights did, I eqquiped them with GW and they went through a squad of skaven slaves clan rats and then killed the warlord in the stormvermin squad! all before the skaven player scored 4 wounds on my last 4 knights and i rolled quadruple one!! I couldnt help laugh :laugh: My next purchase is going to be two mortars as they look ace!


----------



## Flem (Feb 11, 2011)

First off give a gratz to your knights from me (and no it's not becase i'm a rival skaven player, looking to overthrow my rivals and eventually crush the counsil and becme a tyrant a all). But to increase there effectiveness you could put a warrior priest in there granting the unit hatred.

Mortars are a solid choice, the damage those things could do is enormous. That Skaven player won't like seeing 2 of those on the battle field 

Flem,


----------

